# Epsom meet - 10th of June



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Updated -

The Out and Out Restaurant / Pub - Tattenham Corner Epsom.

Has parking for 140 cars

The address is Epsom Downs, Epsom, Surrey KT18 5NY

Great location and well worth a visit...

Over to you Kam


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounds good! Lovely part of the world too. I'd be up for this 8)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

How about the Friday Evening 10th June or a afternoon / evening including a drive on either the Saturday/ Sunday 11/12 June


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Where is this place?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Where is this place?


The Out and Out Restaurant / Pub - Tattenham Corner Epsom and overlooks the race course.

Has parking for 140 cars

The address is Epsom Downs, Epsom, Surrey KT18 5NY


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I hope to be there but it depends where I am working at the time.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

I'll be up for that 8)

If someone will get me an idiots guide of how to get there [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> I'll be up for that 8)
> 
> If someone will get me an idiots guide of how to get there [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Surrey is easy to get to! 8) :-* :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Abi  
Trust me :wink:

I know what I'm doing :-*

Men like to think they're useful 



^Abi^ said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be up for that 8)
> ...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/reps/gandg.htm


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> I'll be up for that 8)
> 
> If someone will get me an idiots guide of how to get there [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Who are you after? :lol:

Can I come and take you there on top of my horse? We can ride all together all the way to Surrey. :wink:


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/reps/gandg.htm


Terri Knows the way to this pub... 8) she has a breadcrumb trail... :wink:

may make the Epsom meet depends on dates as I will be in dahab....   around this time..

Terri 2 exits after A3 on M25 south :wink: then follow signs to ashstead then right turn (ashstead park)till end of road then left... onto the pub..
better still look at multi map.... :roll:

have fun..


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/reps/gandg.htm


 :roll: - looks like our usual Godalming meet. This is an Epsom thread...

Some men are less useful than others it seems... :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

So is it going to be the Friday Saturday or Sunday 10,11 or 12th June ?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi James
Sorry, have been very busy with work! 

Count me in for this one, last time it was a great meet. See street map below for location of Pub and car park.

Pub;
http://www.pub-explorer.com/surrey/pub/ ... repsom.htm

Parking;
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf

Friday 10th is good with me Vic, any takers :roll:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

10th is fine by me too 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Kam - 10th is good for me too.

James.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Ok so we have;

Friday the 10th June 19.00 onwards

TerriTT
coupe-sport
JayGemson
TT Vic
KevtoTTy
Abi
steveh (pos)
Troy (pos)
Tdk
Wak (pos)
neil millard tt
Panbikes
clarko
genocidalduck (pos)
J55TTC
elliot
steveh
kevtoTTy
omen666

Any more please :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

James could you change the thread to read Epsom meet 10th June.

Cheers Vic


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Done


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

kam said:


> Ok so we have;
> 
> Friday the 10th June 19.00 onwards
> 
> ...


What happened to ladies first


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so we have;
> ...


Sorted


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

kam said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > kam said:
> ...


That's better


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

10th June - MY BIRTHDAY! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Count me in!!

Kev


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> 10th June - MY BIRTHDAY! 8) 8) 8)


Drinks on you then :roll:


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll be there.

Simon.


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Ill be there.
Neil


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> Ill be there.
> Neil


Nice one Neil, numbers are going up


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'll try to be there so long as work doesnt interfere!


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Count me in please

panbikes

278hp TTR blue


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

panbikes said:


> Count me in please
> 
> panbikes
> 
> 278hp TTR blue


Good, will put you on the list :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

There must be a load more Surrey Sussex Kent owners on this Forum that can find their way to Epsom.
Last year we had 28 cars at this event a total we would like to beat.

Its always great to see new faces at these meets, so do your best and come along.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

count me in guys! be good to see you all again

will have to round up some more mags :roll:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

clarko said:


> count me in guys! be good to see you all again
> 
> will have to round up some more mags :roll:


Well done m8, will put you on the list :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

clarko said:


> count me in guys! be good to see you all again
> 
> will have to round up some more mags :roll:


I live in Kingston, we could cruise down together :roll:


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

good plan kam! car is going in on the 7th to get the koni treatment so it should be looking HOT 8)

where shall we hook up?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

clarko said:


> good plan kam! car is going in on the 7th to get the koni treatment so it should be looking HOT 8)
> 
> where shall we hook up?


I will have my tape measure with me . We could meet at Tolworth broadway prior to the roundabout, going towards Ewell. I will PM my mobile to you.

Any others are welcome :roll:


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmm the delights of Tolworth Broadway - im there pal!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I can meet you lads in Tolworth just down the A3 for me, but would the bowling alley carpark be a better place to meet up.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

This sounds good but being new to this im abit scared as you guys all seem to know eachother be kinda like going to the pub on ya own and walking up to a group of people and butting in on there convasations.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> This sounds good but being new to this im abit scared as you guys all seem to know eachother be kinda like going to the pub on ya own and walking up to a group of people and butting in on there convasations.


Don't worry I'll look after you :wink:

I'm used to talking to strange men at TT meets


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

cool ill think about it then


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

agreed vic, i think the bowling alley car park would be a slightly safer place to meet - what time do you and kam intend on getting there?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I can possibly make it - will try to confirm asap ..

Would be good to see you all again - last G&G was great.

Damian


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

clarko said:


> agreed vic, i think the bowling alley car park would be a slightly safer place to meet - what time do you and kam intend on getting there?


Planning to be at Tolworth at 6.45pm but if this is too early give us a shout


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

perfect, see you there


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Actually, cant make it 

Forgot that I'd already agreed to go to a Z4 meet in Herts that night...

Next time....

Damian


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttvic said:


> clarko said:
> 
> 
> > agreed vic, i think the bowling alley car park would be a slightly safer place to meet - what time do you and kam intend on getting there?
> ...


Fine with me, see you there :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> cool ill think about it then


Hi
We all get on like a fire, new or old :wink: .

Will put you on the list.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

You can count me in, Im a bit of a newbie but it will be nice to meet everyone.

Joss.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> You can count me in, Im a bit of a newbie but it will be nice to meet everyone.
> 
> Joss.


No prob's, will be good to meet you :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

This could be my last Surrey event as I am having to move due to work to Hertfordshire


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

ttvic said:


> This could be my last Surrey event as I am having to move due to work to Hertfordshire


Where abouts in Holland is that????? :?

:wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > This could be my last Surrey event as I am having to move due to work to Hertfordshire
> ...


Decided not to take the job in Holland too close to home :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttvic said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > ttvic said:
> ...


Where is your home :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

kam said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > kevtoTTy said:
> ...


Kam 
The house that I own and where my wife and children live is in Dordrecht Holland, but its all double dutch to me.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

ttvic said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > ttvic said:
> ...


You have explained many times, still double dutch to me


----------



## elliot (Mar 2, 2005)

hope to make it also... if allowed 

elliot


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

elliot said:


> hope to make it also... if allowed
> 
> elliot


You have passed the test, will put you on the list  . See you there :wink:


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Im really looking forward to Friday night with you guys and gals 

panbikes

278 hp TTR blue


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

panbikes said:


> Im really looking forward to Friday night with you guys and gals
> 
> panbikes
> 
> 278 hp TTR blue


Going to be a nice hot eve 8) , see you there :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

kam said:


> panbikes said:
> 
> 
> > Im really looking forward to Friday night with you guys and gals
> ...


[smiley=sunny.gif] 8) That's me topless then! 

Jae, you up for another go ? :wink: Don't forget, don't tell your Mum?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'll be there now as I am going to be in the office in West Byfleet all day. 

See you all there.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

steveh said:


> I'll be there now as I am going to be in the office in West Byfleet all day.
> 
> See you all there.


Will put you down on the list :wink:


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

hey cam,

might be a bit late meeting you at Tolworth as im up at AmD all day getting my suspension fitted. I'll text you on the day and keep you posted.

cheers
J


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> Jae, you up for another go ? :wink:


Are we still talking about a passenger ride [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll meet you at the Charrington Bowl in Tolworth too, 6.45pm.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TT in for repairs 

Can I come in an extremely slow 2.5TD A4???? :?

Kev

PS I will only come if no one takes the piss!!


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> TT in for repairs
> 
> Can I come in an extremely slow 2.5TD A4???? :?
> 
> ...


No problems, let us just a little


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

clarko said:


> hey cam,
> 
> might be a bit late meeting you at Tolworth as im up at AmD all day getting my suspension fitted. I'll text you on the day and keep you posted.
> 
> ...


OK, just take it nice and slow low rider :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

The waiting is over as its Tonight and it looks like it will be a warm sunny evening for the meet.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, gonna be a good'en 8)


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Numbers are looking good 

Going to me a good meet, any more coming :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Juggling a few things today, but might be there.

Will let you know later.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Juggling a few things today, but might be there.
> 
> Will let you know later.


I will put you on the list anyway


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Unfortunately I am not going to be able to make it tonight. Something has come up at work and I am never going to get a project done in time if I spend the night out. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope you all have a good time, perhaps next time.

Joss.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Kam,

Sorry to be a late entry, still not 100% but I will pop in if I get the time. This was a good meet last year so i am desparate to attend again - just got to gut some sh!t sorted first.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

jog said:


> Kam,
> 
> Sorry to be a late entry, still not 100% but I will pop in if I get the time. This was a good meet last year so i am desparate to attend again - just got to gut some sh!t sorted first.


Hi Jog, will be good to see you if you can make it


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> Unfortunately I am not going to be able to make it tonight. Something has come up at work and I am never going to get a project done in time if I spend the night out. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Hope you all have a good time, perhaps next time.
> 
> Joss.


Harsh, especially on a Friday night. Sorry to hear that Joss, good luck getting the project finished.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Weather in Croydon starting to look a bit iffy  - hopefully any rain will hold off

K


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Looking a bit iffy in West Byfleet as well.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Central London cloudy :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Come on down to Hampshire then. Its sunny here [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

jog said:


> Come on down to Hampshire then. Its sunny here [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


You can bring some with you when you come up  8)


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

jog said:


> Come on down to Hampshire then. Its sunny here [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


Not in North Hampshire it isn't! 

Simon.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Great meet. Really good to see everybody.  Shame it wasn't a bit warmer but it is summer so what do you expect.


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Another excellent meet. Well done vic and kam for organising it.

Weather was a bit iffy but really enjoyed my heated seat on the way home.

roll on Gaydon 

panbikes

278 hp TTR blue


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

My TT came home on a flatbed truck last night so couldn't be there - sorry to have missed a good meet!

However - the good news is, Warranty Wise are covering the clutch pedal replacement costs (parts and labour) and the parts should be in on tuesday! The Garage said - that's funny, we did one of those last week.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Enjoyable meeting this evening - thanks Kam!

Here are a few pictures for you all...













































































































Simon.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Great photo's Simon - pity mines the odd one out!!!

Good to see you all - well done to Vic and Kam for arranging things

Special thanks to Jog for making the trip up from the New Forest - hopefully Andrea has forgiven you for ducking out of all the prep for your boys birthday tomorrow!

Regards

Kev


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

A dam fine evening shame it was not a bit warmer.
Simon the pictures are excellent really highlighted the front wing dent (Thanks Hoverspeed).
Terri hope you found your way home.

Next up Le Mans then Gaydon


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ttvic said:


> Terri hope you found your way home.


Only got lost once, ended up by a field somewhere  lovely field it was too  These TT meets wouldn't be the same without one of my mystery tours before and after 

Great evening, good to see everyone and it was great to have other ladies to talk too 

Thanks Kam for the polishing my seat  looks and feels so much better now 8)

and a big thank you to Andy for keeping me warm all evening :wink: hope you didn't get into to trouble with the long blonde hair and the smell of perfume on your jacket  Wish Vicky luck with her exams :-*


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Great shots Simon, the Brembos look good.......given me a idea :roll: :wink:

Thanks again for all who turned out and a big thanks to Jog for taking the time to drive all that way.

How are the seats Terri, they now look like new 8)

Sorry I will not be able to get to Gaydon, enjoy 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Kam - that's a superb looking car. Beautifully done.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Kam - that's a superb looking car. Beautifully done.


Cheers M8, nice to get feed back :wink: ....but where was you :roll: , was looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

don't know what's going on here, posted twice :roll:


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

For your information and if my better half's reading this, I merely lent Terri my jacket like any gentleman would....

How else would I keep her warm..? :wink:

Bloody hell Terri you're gonna get me shot or worse :? 

And yes I will wish her luck in her exams, cant wait for them to be over and get her back to work earning doe... :wink:

Thanks everyone for a great evening

panbikes

278 hp TTR blue


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

For your information and if my better half's reading this, I merely lent Terri my jacket like any gentleman would....

How else would I keep her warm..? :wink:

Bloody hell Terri you're gonna get me shot or worse :? 

And yes I will wish her luck in her exams, cant wait for them to be over and get her back to work earning doe... :wink:

Thanks everyone for a great evening

panbikes

278 hp TTR blue


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

panbikes said:


> For your information and if my better half's reading this, I merely lent Terri my jacket like any gentleman would....
> 
> How else would I keep her warm..? :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> cheers M8, nice to get feed back ....but where was you , was looking forward to seeing you again.


Looked a good evening. Had some last minute issues with a satellite which is due for export tomorrow so had to do a very late one :?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Was a cracking evening! Brilliant location, great weather, lovely company and stunning cars.

Thanks to Andy (pankbikes) for the refund on the boot floor eyes, sorry again for the confusion with the oil. You're a top bloke! Also thanks to Kam for the Focal speakers. Can't wait to get them in and have a listen, they look great.

Excellent photos Simon (tdk). Good to see you again, even if I had forgotten who you were  

Terri, no topless ride this time, would've been too dirty in that car park :wink: Nice TTs though :-*

Looking forward to seeing most of you all again at the TTOC annual event in a few weeks time


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

some nice shots Kev, love the 6th one down 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Cheers Kam!!!

My fav is Jog's dusty arrival!!!!

K


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Great pictures kev 8)

I like the 7th one best 

Can't beat some [smiley=gorgeous.gif] girls to steal the show :wink: :-*

Love the red leather and DVD player, Kam 8)


----------

